# What smart outlet are you running?



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Get the Wemo smart outlet, they are super easy. When the power goes out they do not restart, you can change them whenever you have cellular or wifi connection from anywhere in the world. There is a sunrise sunset feature which is cool for lights. It can also easily connect with amazon Alexa as well as with the new update the apple HomeKit app. Very easy, affordable, and makes my life a lot easier.


----------



## microm3gas (Apr 16, 2018)

Following this thread as I didn't think along these lines before. I will probably go with these: Tan Tan Smart Plugs

I dont like the reviews on Wemo, How long have you been using yours?


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

Kasa Smart WiFi Power Strip by TP-Link - 6 Outlet Surge Protection, Works with Alexa Echo & Google (HS300) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G95FFN3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ubILCbWZ60N19

This is what I use. 6 plugs so it will hold most tanks electrical needs.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

EdWiser said:


> Kasa Smart WiFi Power Strip by TP-Link - 6 Outlet Surge Protection, Works with Alexa Echo & Google (HS300) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G95FFN3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ubILCbWZ60N19
> 
> This is what I use. 6 plugs so it will hold most tanks electrical needs.


+1.

Recently got one, and should have done it a long time ago.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm using this one from Etekcity:


https://www.amazon.com/Etekcity-Monitoring-Required-Warranty-Lifetime/dp/B06XSTJST6


For all the people looking to shut off their filters while feeding, these also have a countdown feature that will turn them off/on after a set time so you won't forget to turn them back on.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

I am using this one. I have never regretted it. As said before. Should have made the switch a long time ago.


----------



## KeroRocks (Jan 8, 2019)

I use the TPlink smart plug too. You have an app (the app is called Kasa) You can set it to return to previous after a power outage or choose on or off and you can set the timer on off time. I use them for the lights on all my tanks.


----------



## NEKvt (Jun 17, 2007)

Hadn't thought about a full smart power strip. Seems like a better option.


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

tonbux with the tuya smart life app


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

I use Z-wave and Zigbee devices but that requires more than WiFi. Not worth it if you're just controlling a single/few things. 

It's a better way to go though if you're planning to automate more of your home. The aquariums can be easily integrated into that and all controlled within the same system.


----------



## ObsidianRose (Feb 13, 2019)

Greggz said:


> +1.
> 
> Recently got one, and should have done it a long time ago.


+2. I use on of these to control the lights, night lights, return pump, CO2 solenoid, and heater. Makes it easy to setup/change schedules and check on status from afar. I've also setup a few linked Alexa voice commands to toggle things on/off for maintenance and to turn on viewing lights outside of the normal schedule (including automatically turning them off).


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Wemo as well. Works great.


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mike A. said:


> I use Z-wave and Zigbee devices but that requires more than WiFi. Not worth it if you're just controlling a single/few things.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a better way to go though if you're planning to automate more of your home. The aquariums can be easily integrated into that and all controlled within the same system.


This is exactly what I do- whole house is smart home so the tanks are just a portion of it.

Smart switches with programmed feeding timers, leak sensors, lights on smart outlets, etc. 

But if you are looking for just the aquariums the Kasa TPlink seems a great product for people!


----------



## microm3gas (Apr 16, 2018)

Greggz said:


> +1.
> 
> Recently got one, and should have done it a long time ago.





does this strip have a place on back to mount with screws?

Bump:


Greggz said:


> +1.
> 
> Recently got one, and should have done it a long time ago.





does this strip have a place on back to mount with screws?


----------



## Daemon554 (Mar 16, 2019)

But do the power strips have individual timers for each outlet? The same as if i buy each individual outlet?


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Daemon554 said:


> But do the power strips have individual timers for each outlet? The same as if i buy each individual outlet?


Yes, I have a Tonbux branded one I got through Amazon. It was under $30. All 4 120 volt plugs can be individually programmed. The USB outlets can also be programmed. All 4 USB outlets are on one program. It's controlled by Alexa so I have my pumps and heater on a separate "stupid" power strip. I can voice control that and the lights on and off when I'm doing water changes. The app interface with mine isn't the greatest in the world, but it's usable.


----------



## NEKvt (Jun 17, 2007)

Daemon554 said:


> But do the power strips have individual timers for each outlet? The same as if i buy each individual outlet?


Do look out for this if you are buying a different one though. If you read a few reviews you can usually tell whether they are individually controlled. It seems like most of the power strips are, but many of the dual outlet units are not.


----------



## ObsidianRose (Feb 13, 2019)

microm3gas said:


> does this strip have a place on back to mount with screws?


Yes, there are two holes on the back for screw mounting.



Daemon554 said:


> But do the power strips have individual timers for each outlet? The same as if i buy each individual outlet?


For the Kasa strip you can create separate schedules and monitor power usage for each outlet independently. You can also toggle them on and off manually by pressing the buttons for each outlet on the strip.


----------



## kreesdqban (Jan 28, 2016)

EdWiser said:


> Kasa Smart WiFi Power Strip by TP-Link - 6 Outlet Surge Protection, Works with Alexa Echo & Google (HS300) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G95FFN3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ubILCbWZ60N19
> 
> This is what I use. 6 plugs so it will hold most tanks electrical needs.


Just ordered mine! Looks great and got it on sale. Payed what I would normally pay for 3 Kasa smart plugs.

Looks promising. Will return with a review as soon as I can play with it.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

I have both TP-Link smart plugs and (I just purchased and put in) a Teckin smart power strip. The power strip has 4 plugins and each one can be individually named and scheduled the same as the Kasa plugs. I can use the smart phone app anywhere I have internet connection. They were all very reasonably priced on Amazon.


----------



## cl3537 (Jan 28, 2019)

kreesdqban said:


> Just ordered mine! Looks great and got it on sale. Payed what I would normally pay for 3 Kasa smart plugs.
> 
> Looks promising. Will return with a review as soon as I can play with it.


Where did you find it on sale?


----------



## kreesdqban (Jan 28, 2016)

cl3537 said:


> Where did you find it on sale?


B&H Photo had it on sale last week. Not sure if it still is.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey TP-Link users! Early this morning my 10 gallon tank light came on while I was watching a YouTube video on my smart phone. I have a TP-Link mini smart plug on that light to schedule On at 2:00PM and Off at 9:00PM. It's been in use for over 5 months and I've never had an issue. The app was closed and when I opened it to check it still showed the light "Off". Tapping the app button twice turned it back off.


----------



## trapperwolves (Nov 26, 2011)

Can the timers be set for multiple on/off periods within the same day?


----------



## mil005 (Mar 25, 2019)

There's also a new one about to hit the markets in the coming months called "Felix Smart". It pretty much does everything that the ones other people in this thread have mentioned (like being operable via smartphone and such) but it also comes with a 360° underwater camera that you can set up in your tank to monitor it when you aren't at home (or just want to show off). I think they initially planned more features like it having it's own back-up power supply in case your power goes out but idk how many will make it into the final version. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

trapperwolves said:


> Can the timers be set for multiple on/off periods within the same day?


The TP-Link mini plug with the Kasa app that I have can do multiple on/off scheduled on the same day. Also you can schedule each day independently. It also works with IFTTT (if then then that trigger) programming. It also works with Amazon Alexa, Google Home and Apple HomeKit (Siri).

The Teckin Smart Power Strip can only have one on and one off per day. It does works on Alexa and Google Home. I haven't tried to set it up on Apple HomeKit yet.


----------



## Daemon554 (Mar 16, 2019)

Kubla said:


> Daemon554 said:
> 
> 
> > But do the power strips have individual timers for each outlet? The same as if i buy each individual outlet?
> ...


Very nice, I'll be ordering one of these very soon, and I already have alexa.


----------



## wardgillette (Aug 9, 2007)

I have been using EFUN SH330W Wi-Fi smart plug outlets since September for some of my lights and CO2. I have not had any issues with them. They are not completely silent, but do have a softer click then the mechanical timers I have used. They only provide one ON and one OFF time each day.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DCJ4V1Y/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ranitomeya (Jun 6, 2018)

Best Buy currently has the Kasa smart power strips for $59 and they include a free Amazon Echo Dot (normally around $40). If anyone was waiting for a reason to pull the trigger, this is about as cheap as it gets. Amazon had the power strips for sale as a Daily Deal a couple days ago for $55, but you didn't get anything extra with it.


----------



## kreesdqban (Jan 28, 2016)

I really have no complaints about any of the TP-Link Kasa products. I now have 2 tanks with their lights on single Kasa Smart Plugs and my 55 gal high-tech with the Kasa Strip; that's 4 lights, a backlight, filter, CO2, powerhead, doser, and UV connected on Kasa ecosystem.

They are all controlled on one single app that has a bunch of functionality and integration. You can add multiple on/off times, disable each scheduled time individually, set the schedule to sunrise and sunset times, and use away mode to set a random schedule, just to name a few features. Away mode works well if you do not want to have your UV running continuously (try to lengthen the bulb life). You can create groups for turning things off all at the same time (such as lights).

I really haven't had any issues with them for the past year or so that I've had them. One odd situation I found myself in was waking up one morning to my filter being off on my 55 gal. Turns out it was one of the Google Home routines that had turned it off when I told Google "It's movie time" (Telling Google "It's movie time" turns off the aquarium lights so that I can watch a movie in the dark). I had recently changed the outlet where my filter goes on the power strip to where the backlight used to be plugged in. This caused the filter to turn off instead of the backlight. Fixing the routine quickly fixed that.

All-in-all I have no negative things to say about the Kasa products (I love my TP-link router and powerline adapters as well). I have some experience with other off-brand smart products and it always seems to go back to the old saying "you get what you pay for". The apps aren't well organized and reliability is spotty.

I would definitely recommend to anybody that is curious.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I use a lot of KASA smart outlets that are tied into my Alexa device, super handy since it is automated, and super helpful during water changes.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Definitely looking at getting one of these to automate the water change feature in my tank 

Thinking about maybe even running it to power the auto top off as well with the aid of a float valve and some relay switches. 
I like the user interface of this and the ability to tie this to IFTTT


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll second (or 32nd) the Kasa. I have 2 high tech tanks on one strip. I have the solenoid and pH controller set up to run an hour before lights -both off and on. And for 10 minutes each hour a powerful airpump turns on to oxygenate the water and keep flow, but not so long as to completely degas the tank. The air pump also runs all night when lights and CO2 are off. The number of mechanical timers it would take to achieve this would be mind boggling if I even could pull of a "10 minutes on, 50 minutes off" setting for the air pump.


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

I use Amazon smartplugs with Alexa already for several house lamps. If you have a simple setup these could work well.

I am setting up a new tank and will put my CO2 solenoid on a single Amazon plug. My Oase Biomaster with built in heater will go straight to a regular power strip as well as my Inkbird heater controller. My lights have their own timer/dimmer.


----------



## blackonyx (Nov 4, 2007)

Wemo has been great for me. Compatible with Google Assistant, Alexa, and HomeKit.


----------



## Sarlindescent (May 14, 2015)

I have been using 6 of the kasa 7 port power strips for over a year now. No issues. I also use a single plug for my rodi booster pump. Set the timer feature to how long it takes to fill and turn off the pump. So a 5 gallon bucket takes 31 minutes. Then it shuts off. Would like to use ITTT in the future to create custom voice commands like alexa water change angelfish tank or frag tank or ... and have it turn off pumps, powerheads, skimmers, etc. Than add return commands like restart XXXXX tank. Also, custom feed modes would be nice.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

I make my own from the Sonoff basic units. I have been building feit smart dimmers into my lights lately and using dimmable direct drive LEDs.


----------



## krankins (Jun 22, 2020)

I use the TPlink smart plug too. You have an app (the app is called Kasa) You can set it to return to previous after a power outage or choose on or off and you can set the timer on off time. mobdro tubemate


----------



## Kandomere (Apr 16, 2020)

krankins said:


> I use the TPlink smart plug too. You have an app (the app is called Kasa) You can set it to return to previous after a power outage or choose on or off and you can set the timer on off time.


I have the Kasa power strip. Kasa is the more reliable of the other brands.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I'll second (or 32nd) the Kasa. I have 2 high tech tanks on one strip. I have the solenoid and pH controller set up to run an hour before lights -both off and on. And for 10 minutes each hour a powerful airpump turns on to oxygenate the water and keep flow, but not so long as to completely degas the tank. The air pump also runs all night when lights and CO2 are off. The number of mechanical timers it would take to achieve this would be mind boggling if I even could pull of a "10 minutes on, 50 minutes off" setting for the air pump.


What do you use as an air pump, etc? I find wavemakers to be far superior in providing o2 and circulation into the tank, and it pushes the co2 which is great!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I use one of those giant Whispers for deep water applications T'd off to each tank. Wavemakers/powerheads are out of the question since these are high tech shrimp tanks. Believe me, I wish I could!


----------

